# Working on my speech



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Well guys, my first speech for Public Speeking is due next Tuesday. This is an informative speech, and I'm doing it on pits. We will do a persuasive speech next, so I need to be careful not to be persuasive in this speech. I just have to stick to the facts. Here's kind of what I have in mind:

Talk about the breed history - how the breed came about, how they came to America, what they were used for (bull baiting, hunting, farm animals), how the sport of fighting was started and how and when it was outlawed, what traits the breed still carries today from yesteryears

Breed Standard - Self explanitory for you guys - General Appearance, Charecteristics (personality, energy, temperment), Breed Disqualifications

Famouse APBT - Helen Keller's dog, Sgt. Stubby, Petey from Little Rascals

Please let me know if you guys know of any good websites, magazines, or books.

Also, would anyone mind letting me use a pic or two of their dogs in my PowerPoint presentation? I would really like to use a picture of OldFort's and Marty's dogs. (Let me know if you guys know how to get ahold of Marty other than on here, I'd like to ask for permission to use a couple of his pics.) I'd also like to have a pic of the merle color pattern, and a pic of a pit climbing a tree. So if any of you guys have a pic that I could use to show tree climbing abilities or the merle color pattern, please email it to me. If it's not your picture, please let me know who's it is so that I can ask for permission and site the source.

Any ideas or suggestions are appreciated. You guys are so very helpful.

My email addy is:
[email protected]

Thanks guys


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Sounds good, I will send you some links to sites that I have referenced in the past.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Sure Id love to help.

Also I believe FDR or Teddy owned an APBT too.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

OldFortKennels said:


> Sure Id love to help.
> 
> Also I believe FDR or Teddy owned an APBT too.


I'll check into that. Thanks.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Judy said:


> Sounds good, I will send you some links to sites that I have referenced in the past.


Would you mind if I used a couple of your pictures in my presentation?


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

[You can use Raven for you merle pics .....


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank you soooo much Midwest!!!! Raven is a beaut!!! :woof:


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

I have pictures of a pit bull mix climbing a tree, and numerous pictures of my own dogs you could use.

Marty can be reached via his site, www.game-dog.com or Myspace, www.myspace.com/gamedogmarty


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

GSDBulldog said:


> I have pictures of a pit bull mix climbing a tree, and numerous pictures of my own dogs you could use.
> 
> Marty can be reached via his site, www.game-dog.com or Myspace, www.myspace.com/gamedogmarty


Thank you soooo much. Would you mind emailing me the tree climbing pic, and any of your favorite pics that you wouldn't mind showing off. When you email, would you mind letting me know your real name so that I can credit you for the pictures. Also, if you know the date the pic was taken, that would be great. I'll definetly try to reach Marty.

You guys are just awsome. :woof:


----------



## tazmaniak24_6 (Jan 30, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> Sure Id love to help.
> 
> Also I believe FDR or Teddy owned an APBT too.


i think they both did didn't they? (i know the one in the wheelchair had one or two of them)


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> Thank you soooo much. Would you mind emailing me the tree climbing pic, and any of your favorite pics that you wouldn't mind showing off. When you email, would you mind letting me know your real name so that I can credit you for the pictures. Also, if you know the date the pic was taken, that would be great. I'll definetly try to reach Marty.
> 
> You guys are just awsome. :woof:


Sure, I'll e-mail you some pictures ASAP. Is there anything else you would need? I've got well over 5000+ pictures on my home PC... I'm such a nerd


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

OK, guys. Now I'm starting to get worried. My speech is a little too long, and I just don't know what to cut out. And, I'm afraid I'm going to forget to credit my sources when I get up there and start talking. It's supposed to be 3-5 minutes, and I just practiced with Joe, and it lasted six. (I stumbled over my words a little bit, though.) But, when I add the visual aids, you know that's going to add some time. Plus, my intro and conclusion suck. I'm going to attach my outline. Please read it and help me!!! The last thing I want to do is get up there and look like a fool!!!!!!!!!!!!


Having some problems uploading, so I'm just going to copy:


Betty Rose
TR 11:00
Burlew
Informative
February 20, 2007

American Pit Bull Terriers

INTRODUCTION:	American Pit Bull Terriers are my favorite breed of dog. I have owned them for the past seven years, and have always been very interested in them. I have done very extensive research on the breed, and have spoken with some very knowledgeable breeders and owners. Today, I would like to tell you about the breed that I love. I’m going to talk about the breed history, the breed standard, and a few famous American Pit Bull Terriers. Hopefully, when I am finished with my presentation, you will be very informed about the breed.

I. Breed History

A. How they became a breed.

1. Early 19th century. Trace roots to England.
2. Crosses between terriers and “bully” type dogs.
3. 1898, Chauncy Bennet formed UKC.

a. AKC wanted nothing to do with pitbulls. 
b. Wanted to represent the breed as performance dogs.
c. Added “American” dropped “Pit” from name. 
d. Public outcry forced “Pit” in name.
e. Had to have won three fights. Later dropped requirement.


4. ADBA formed in 1909 by Guy McCord.


a. Close friend of John P. Colby.
b. Test performance/quality without fighting.
c. Main focus weight pull competitions.

B.What they were used for.

1. Bull baiting
2. Hunting
3. Farming

C. Fighting

1. Bull baiting outlawed in 1835. Fighting more popular.
2. Fighting illegal since 1835. Was still very popular.
3. Human aggression culled.
4. Stricter penalties in 1976.
5. Fighting in Kentucky Class D Felony.

a. State Law KY ST 525.125-135
b. Animal Cruelty in First Degree
c. Four-legged animals fight for pleasure or profit.

D. What the breed carries from history.

1. Never quit attitude.
2. Love of humans. No human aggression.
3. Dog aggression and prey drive.


II. Breed Standard

A. Appearance

1. General Appearance

a. Medium sized.
b. Solidly built.
 c. Short coat.
d. Smooth, well-defined musculature.

2. Head

a. Large and broad
b. Proportionate to body.
c. Wedge shape frontal view.

3. Body

a. Deep, well filled in chest.
b. Back strong and firm.
c. Ribs extend well back. Flatten to form deep body.

B. Characteristics

1. Strength, confidence, zest for life.
2. Eager to please. Enthusiastic
3. Great family pets. Loves children. Not good guard dogs.

C. Disqualifications

1. Bobbed tail.
2. Merle color pattern
3. Viciousness. Extreme shyness.
4. Albinism


III. Famous American Pit Bull Terriers

A. Sergeant Stubby

1. Original War Dog. Mascot of WWI.
2. Served in 17 battles.
3. Body preserved and displayed 30 yrs. Red Cross Museum, 
Washington, D.C.

B. Famous people with APBTs

1. Presidents
a. Theodore Roosevelt
b. Woodrow Wilson
2. Celebrities
a. Michael J. Fox
b. Brad Pitt
c. Mary Tyler Moore
d. Jeff Corwin
3. Helen Keller


CONCLUSION: American Pit Bull Terriers have been around since the early 19th century. They are loved by many, including myself. APBTs have been owned by many throughout history, including presidents and celebrities. I hope that today, you have a better understanding of the breed history and breed standard.






Sorry it didn't exactly line up right when I pasted.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey, sounds great so far. 

As far as to what you might want to cut out, perhaps some of the more vague details of their history? Perhaps provide the actual UKC or ADBA standard, and a dog that you feel best represents the physical attributes of the breed?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

GSDBulldog said:


> Hey, sounds great so far.
> 
> As far as to what you might want to cut out, perhaps some of the more vague details of their history? Perhaps provide the actual UKC or ADBA standard, and a dog that you feel best represents the physical attributes of the breed?


My visual aide is going to include some diagrams, so I'll talk a little more about the physical standard there. (That is, if the guy gets back in touch and gives me the ok to use his diagrams.) I was also going to use some pics of Marty's yard in my visual aide when talking about the standard. I think his dogs are just awsome. The outline is just the notes that I look at when speaking. We're only supposed to completely write out the introduction and conclusion. The body and main points is supposed to only consist of keywords so that we are discouraged from standing there and just reading to the audience. That's why it reads so vague and choppy. When I get the PowerPoint together, I'll post it too. Any ideas on how to make the intro and conclusion better? In the intro, I have to establish my credibility. And the conclusion should go back over the main parts of the speech.

I thought about maybe cutting out the fighting parts, but you can't really talk about their history without talking about fighting. What would you suggest cutting out in the history? Maybe what they still carry from history since those things are kind of covered in the charecteristics section? What do you think?

I appreciate all of your help.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

I would provide a basic overview of their history, but not delve to deeply into any main aspect of it.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey, I can't get onto my E-mail. Could I perhaps PM the pictures to you?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Sure. Can you PM them through this site?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I will email you a bunch of pictures tomarrow. IM at the firehall all day today and dont have the pics on this computer.


----------



## tazmaniak24_6 (Jan 30, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> My visual aide is going to include some diagrams, so I'll talk a little more about the physical standard there. (That is, if the guy gets back in touch and gives me the ok to use his diagrams.) I was also going to use some pics of Marty's yard in my visual aide when talking about the standard. I think his dogs are just awsome. The outline is just the notes that I look at when speaking. We're only supposed to completely write out the introduction and conclusion. The body and main points is supposed to only consist of keywords so that we are discouraged from standing there and just reading to the audience. That's why it reads so vague and choppy. When I get the PowerPoint together, I'll post it too. Any ideas on how to make the intro and conclusion better? In the intro, I have to establish my credibility. And the conclusion should go back over the main parts of the speech.
> 
> I thought about maybe cutting out the fighting parts, but you can't really talk about their history without talking about fighting. What would you suggest cutting out in the history? Maybe what they still carry from history since those things are kind of covered in the charecteristics section? What do you think?
> 
> I appreciate all of your help.


Okay, being experienced in public speaking, first and foremost you have to GET THE AUDIENCES ATTENTION. Make it fun, funny, and CATCHY. The last thing you want is ur listeners not wanting to listen. I'm not saying your intro is bad, cause its really good.. straight forward and to the point, but ive noticed in my speeches that if you spend a little more time on the intro (make the room somehow) and make it fun and lively, ull get a much better response thru the body of your speech. Always make sure you throw a little "touch of personality" in your talking.. talk loud and be firm and confident in what you say and everything should work out just fine for you. As far as the fighting aspect of thier history: It's an ugly part of thier history, but still a VERY big part.. we, as humans, have ugly (very ugly) things in our history, but it doesn't stop us from putting it all in the history books, huh?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Dont forget Rachel Ray has a pitbull named Rocky!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

tazmaniak24_6 said:


> Okay, being experienced in public speaking, first and foremost you have to GET THE AUDIENCES ATTENTION. Make it fun, funny, and CATCHY. The last thing you want is ur listeners not wanting to listen. I'm not saying your intro is bad, cause its really good.. straight forward and to the point, but ive noticed in my speeches that if you spend a little more time on the intro (make the room somehow) and make it fun and lively, ull get a much better response thru the body of your speech. Always make sure you throw a little "touch of personality" in your talking.. talk loud and be firm and confident in what you say and everything should work out just fine for you. As far as the fighting aspect of thier history: It's an ugly part of thier history, but still a VERY big part.. we, as humans, have ugly (very ugly) things in our history, but it doesn't stop us from putting it all in the history books, huh?


How would you suggest making it funny?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

redog said:


> Dont forget Rachel Ray has a pitbull named Rocky!


Thanks!!

Who's Rachel Ray??


----------



## tazmaniak24_6 (Jan 30, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> How would you suggest making it funny?


well, that's kinda hard for me to say.. that's where the "touch of personality" comes in.. be yourself when your in front of those people or they'll see through you.. me personally, i can make a joke about almost anything when put on the spot so that's where i said make it fun and funny (but i'm a goofball anyways, so)  so get out there, be yourself and just have fun..  you have a lot of good material to work with (not to mention a website full of knowledgeable folks that really know their  ) you'll do great i have no doubts  :thumbsup:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

smokey_joe said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Who's Rachel Ray??


shes the 30 minute meal chic, has her own cooking show and now Oprah got her a talkshow of her own


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well Betty I hope you don't mind but I threw togther an intro.

What do Helen Keller, WWI, The Little Rascals and Buster Brown Shoes all have in common? One Thing, the American Pit Bull Terrier. I have owned this breed for seven years and have extensively researched their history. Hopefully today you will have a better understanding of this misunderstood breed.

As I read your intro I felt bogged down. It has been a very long time since I did any speaches so just tell me where to go if you don't like it.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

MY MIKADO said:


> Well Betty I hope you don't mind but I threw togther an intro.
> 
> What do Helen Keller, WWI, The Little Rascals and Buster Brown Shoes all have in common? One Thing, the American Pit Bull Terrier. I have owned this breed for seven years and have extensively researched their history. Hopefully today you will have a better understanding of this misunderstood breed.
> 
> As I read your intro I felt bogged down. It has been a very long time since I did any speaches so just tell me where to go if you don't like it.


I like it!!! Thanks. Any ideas on the conclusion?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I had some trouble but how do you like this?

From the western frontier to WWI. From the homeless to the White House. They are an American symbol; they stand for Courage, Loyalty and Strength. They are the soul of the American people. They are the American Pit Bull Terrier. 

I don't know I ran past my sister and she liked it. Good Luck.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks everybody. Without you guys, I'd probably sit around doing this...

:hammer:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Good Luck Betty!!!!!! You will have let us know how you did? I hope you knock their socks off.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks again everybody who helped. I tried to post the powerpoint, but it won't go. I have the 2007 office, and they have a wierd extension. Strange stuff. I've saved it so it's compatible with earlier versions of powerpoint, but it still won't post. It's hard to get the full effect without hearing the speach with it anyway. I should find out tomorrow how I did. I'll let you guys know. Thanks.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah be sure to let us know!!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I made an 84. That's not so bad for my first speech. He said the content was good, he liked the powerpoint, and I had really good info. But, there were some parts where I rushed and I had a lot of "uhh's" in there. I played with my rings and pivoted back and forth from hip to hip. I knew I'd be nervous. Nothing wrong with the speech, just the presenter!!!!

:stupid:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Good job Betty!!!! The first speech is always the hardest it will be better the next time. I'm happy for you.:woof:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Good job, Betty! :cheers:


----------



## maggie (Jul 11, 2012)

*pitbull*

well i have to do a persuasive speech about pitbull can be a good pet and i m not sure how to start can somebody help me i need to do it today and rehearse it tomorrow and thursday i have to do it i hate speech class i hope someone can help me please


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I done both my informative speech and persuasive on my dogs lol

Heres my persuasive






I don't do good with talking publicly even on a video camera lol so im all jittery.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

LOL I also dont do good with remembering what I write down so I was reading the whole time instead of talking LOL


----------

